# white background looking uneven- advice needed



## ak121 (Aug 8, 2013)

I am working on a canvas right now where I want to have a white background, and then I am putting some geometric shapes in on almost half of the canvas, so it will be mostly white. I am using Golden Artist titanium white acrylic paint. I have done about three coats but I feel that it looks so uneven and awful. How do I go about making it more even? I did use some water so did I make it too thin? 
Is it fixable or do I need to buy a new canvas to start over? Sorry for all my questions, I am somewhat of a newbie with acrylics. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Could you post a picture of what you have so far?


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

ak121 said:


> I am working on a canvas right now where I want to have a white background, and then I am putting some geometric shapes in on almost half of the canvas, so it will be mostly white. I am using Golden Artist titanium white acrylic paint. I have done about three coats but I feel that it looks so uneven and awful. How do I go about making it more even? I did use some water so did I make it too thin?
> Is it fixable or do I need to buy a new canvas to start over? Sorry for all my questions, I am somewhat of a newbie with acrylics. Thanks for any advice!


Welcome ak121  ~ If I may ask, how are you putting the paint on? Spray painting is probably your best bet.....if you can't do that, then you could try rolling it on. I'm not sure where you live but most dollar stores sells 3 inch spongy refills that fit on a small roller. This holds a lot of paint and rolls on quite nicely.


----------



## Jewel Carina (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes, I too would have thought a spray can is probably your best option.


----------



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

To get the most even color, I seal the surface with GAC-100 (Golden) first. Then add 2 layers of Golden gesso. If you want the background to be white, the best, and in my opinion, most even method is to roll on gesso with a brayer or paint roller. Gesso is going to be more opaque than titanium white.


----------

